# Anyone got an ETA on a Madone 6?



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Mine is saying 45 days... but I got Team paint. I'm wondering if anyone else has one ordered... and if so, how long they're saying?


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I just ordered mine today...Team White/Red with Di2. I'll let you know when it comes in.

What did you hang on yours and what color did you order?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

SRAM Force (I already have Red and will actually swap the parts with this bike), RXL wheels and Team paint in Pearl White & Candy Red.

When the shop orders it, their computer should give an estimated ship time... any idea if it was 30 days or 45?


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

good looking bike!


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, that is a great looking paint scheme. I called my local shop about a project one 6 series a week ago. They said the bikes' availability were not on their computer yet, so I figured I called too early.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Wheelman55 said:


> I just ordered mine today...Team White/Red with Di2. I'll let you know when it comes in.
> 
> What did you hang on yours and what color did you order?


pricetag with and without di2?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Not only a good looking bike, but a superb looking bike. I really like paint schemes for 2010.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

bas said:


> pricetag with and without di2?


SRAM Force is the best value on Project One in my book.. lighter than DA, similar to Ultegra price. SRAM Rival is lowest cost, here's the breakdown in cost relative to Rival:

SRAM Rival: + $0
Shimano Ultegra 6700: + $262
Shimano Ultegra SL: + $262
SRAM Force: + $367
2008 Shimano Dura Ace 7800: + $1285
SRAM Red: + $1522
Shimano Dura Ace 7900: + $1827
Campy Super Record: + $3622
Shimano Dura Ace Di2: + $3937


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice looking bike. I think it will look even nicer with a white seatpost.


----------



## threshold350 (Jan 24, 2008)

*As Levi or AC would say..*

Get Your Wow!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

cpark said:


> Nice looking bike. I think it will look even nicer with a white seatpost.


I ordered it with the white seatpost... they didn't have it as an option on the Project One website when I built it, but we did order it that way at the bike shop (and they've updated the website to include it since then).


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice.. I was messing around on the Project One website a few days ago and I built that exact same bike. Only difference was I had the white seatpost, red bar tape,red saddle trim, red tires, and red cable guides. Looks sweet either way.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

You'll have to post some pics when it comes in!


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Do the options load very slowly for everybody else, too? It takes so long to build a bike it's disheartening and I just click out of the Trek website.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nope, its pretty fast for me. You must have a slow connection.


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

I just ordered this one yesterday:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

How long did it say yours was going to take?


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

I was told 30 days. I will check later this week and see if there is an update.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone got a reasonable ETA yet? My dealer says they're waiting for accurate ship dates from Trek... it'll be a month this week.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Madone 6.9 said:


> I just ordered this one yesterday:



Love that bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful bikes!

The new RXL wheels are only offered in black on the P1 build. Anyone know if silver will be an option too? Building a Team paint with yellow instead of the red, and minimizing the black. Thanks.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I doubt RXL will come in silver. Shop called Trek central and bike still hasn't shipped... said the custom paints were taking longer (it's been 30+ days). I'm wondering if Madone 6.9 will get his custom paint Livestrong bike sooner, but I suspect he's got the same hold up.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> SRAM Force (I already have Red and will actually swap the parts with this bike), RXL wheels and Team paint in Pearl White & Candy Red.
> 
> When the shop orders it, their computer should give an estimated ship time... any idea if it was 30 days or 45?


I just drooled and peed myself...
Good luck with it!!!!


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

It has been 35 days since my order and nothing but the generic info from Trek stating it takes 30 to 45 days. I have the LBS calling to find out if we can get more info on lead time. I am waiting for my bike still.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I ordered mine July 7th (Team paint, RXL Wheels, SRAM Force) and it showed up this Monday. It's awesome. I think they need to relocate the inline barrel adjusters and need shorter cables up front... but those are easily taken care of. I need to take it on a longer ride, but my initial impressions are that it climbs amazingly.

(I think it shipped the factory 42 days after I ordered it.)


----------



## RWGreen (Aug 27, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> I ordered mine July 7th (Team paint, RXL Wheels, SRAM Force) and it showed up this Monday. It's awesome. I think they need to relocate the inline barrel adjusters and need shorter cables up front... but those are easily taken care of. I need to take it on a longer ride, but my initial impressions are that it climbs amazingly.
> 
> (I think it shipped the factory 42 days after I ordered it.)


OK - so where's the pics? Guy I work with ordered it in crit green about 3 weeks ago - and is expecting it soon.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I haven't had time this week to take good pics, but here's some night time pics for now.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous MarvinK. Well done. Any riding impressions on the wheels so far?


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just ordered my P1 Madone today. Should be here next week sometime.


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

It has been 40 days since I ordered mine, I was told by Trek that it will probably be 3 more weeks still.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Madone 6.9 said:


> It has been 40 days since I ordered mine, I was told by Trek that it will probably be 3 more weeks still.


When I was at my LBS getting my P1 bike setup to order. One of the employees said she had someone order the Livestrong paint scheme. They have been waiting on it for awhile. Trek told her they were waiting on the Templates to paint it or something like that.


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am trying to find out how many of these Livestrong paint schemes will be made. If I find out from Trek I will post.


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

49 days and no bike yet.


----------



## crazybaboon (Apr 21, 2004)

I've just had a call from the bike shop, trek uk have shipped the bike, should be at the shop tomorrow!
Ordered 57 days ago!
Its a 6.9 in black and white size 62 performance fit.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I would definitely have the local dealer call and have them talk to an actual Project One person. They did that with mine and mine 'coincidentally' shipped the next day.


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

My bike showed up at the LBS yesterday. I will pick it up tomorrow and get some pics posted. I am stoked to see this one.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

*Crossing my fingers....*

that a single color paint option *MIGHT* get done in the time quoted. I'm currently without a road bike due to a "near-vehicle encounter" last weekend and have LOTS of "use or loose" vacation time coming late Nov and Dec. I had planned on some BIG rides during those days off, but without a road bike, I'm SOL.

Already been working with my LBS and Trek, and the build will be:

* 6 series frame, painted purple metallic/lime green (I prefer a unique color and fewer "brand logos")
* DA 7900 groupo (compact chain rings with 12-27 cassette)
* RXL wheels (no interest in CF rims due to the long/steep descents)
* XXX-Lite stem and bars (might get control tech bars if these suck)
* Add new pedals (keep old ones for back-ups) and move XXX-lite bottle cages over from the wrecked bike
* Decide on a bike computer - either use old Cat Eye Enduro 8 or switch to Flight Deck or Garmin 705

Here's a pict of the bike I'll be ordering tomorrow:


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Madone 6.9 said:


> My bike showed up at the LBS yesterday. I will pick it up tomorrow and get some pics posted. I am stoked to see this one.


How did you order yours and why did it take so long. I placed a order last Friday and they are saying 45+ days.. seems like a long time. Are you getting a computer that works with your sensor in the chain stays?


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

pedalingsquares said:


> How did you order yours and why did it take so long. I placed a order last Friday and they are saying 45+ days.. seems like a long time. Are you getting a computer that works with your sensor in the chain stays?


I ordered my bike with the Livestrong paint scheme. They are adding the sending unit in the chainstay for me. I will be getting a Garmin unit, I just have not decided which one yet.


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

I checked out my bike today and it is unbelievable. Looks great, extremely light, Livestrong scheme is way cool. I will pick it up Thursday and ride it home. I will get pics up by Friday.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Let us know how you like the new ride. What were you on before this new purchase? The new 6 series is the first Trek I have looked at seriously and sounds like a great bike. I had a 09 Giant Advanced SL and that bike will be hard to beat. When I get mine I will update...Have fun


----------



## Madone 6.9 (Jul 24, 2009)

pedalingsquares said:


> Let us know how you like the new ride. What were you on before this new purchase? The new 6 series is the first Trek I have looked at seriously and sounds like a great bike. I had a 09 Giant Advanced SL and that bike will be hard to beat. When I get mine I will update...Have fun


I haven't had a road bike for a long time. Was riding mountain bikes and now I ride a Gary Fisher Simple City 8. I have never had a bike with clipless pedals, this should be interesting. My last road bike weighed more than twice this new one.


----------

